# 2003 Maxima GLE (Strut Issue)



## mss0810 (Jul 25, 2006)

for the past year I have had a noise, which sounds like a jarring or as if something is loose coming from under the right-front passenger side of my car. I only notice when I drive over a bump or when I driving on a bumpy surface. A few months ago I had my entire front struts replaced (including the strut plates) thinking that would correct the issue. However, that was not the case. I have had my car checked about multiple times by two reputable mechanics and neither one can seem to find the issue. Before I fork out the money and have the dealership take a look, I'm hoping someone here could shed some light on the problem I am experiencing. By the way, the car drives and handles very well on smooth pavement.


----------



## wiseguy55 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Same Issue here!*

I have the exact same issue here. I've replaced the struts, strut mounts, outter tie rod end links, the lower control arm and I still got that clunk in my right front wheel when going over bumps on the road.

Any other ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Could be...

Control Arm Bushing
Worn bump stop
Motor mount
...probably some other things


----------



## wiseguy55 (Apr 12, 2011)

Motor mounts were my next guess. I know there is four on my 2K2, how do I check them to see which one is bad? Is a visual inspection enough?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Visual 'should' be good. I hear a lot of ppl replacing the rear motor mount to get rid of the clunk.


----------

